# iPad app for scalping and swing analysis



## troyxlr8 (11 April 2013)

Hey guys,

What apps do you use on your ipad for scalp and swing analysis?


----------



## CanOz (11 April 2013)

troyxlr8 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> What apps do you use on your ipad for scalp and swing analysis?




I wouldn't scalp anything on my iPad :bad:...I use iChartist to keep track of equity positions.

CanOz


----------



## troyxlr8 (11 April 2013)

CanOz said:


> I wouldn't scalp anything on my iPad :bad:...I use iChartist to keep track of equity positions.
> 
> CanOz




Thanks for the tip, it looks good!


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 April 2013)

CanOz said:


> I wouldn't scalp anything on my iPad :bad:...I use iChartist to keep track of equity positions.
> 
> CanOz




Yes, thanks CanOz. App looks good.

Tell Julia gg was asking for her.

Did you get to meet many of the ALP Ministers on their trip to the Land of Qin?

gg


----------



## CanOz (11 April 2013)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Yes, thanks CanOz. App looks good.
> 
> Tell Julia gg was asking for her.
> 
> ...




Sorry gg, can't say that I did....

CanOz


----------



## troyxlr8 (12 April 2013)

CanOz said:


> I wouldn't scalp anything on my iPad :bad:...I use iChartist to keep track of equity positions.
> 
> CanOz




Hi CanOz,

Does iChartist do backtesting of strategies?

Cheers..


----------



## CanOz (12 April 2013)

troyxlr8 said:


> Hi CanOz,
> 
> Does iChartist do backtesting of strategies?
> 
> Cheers..




ahhh, no. While i am impressed by the processing capability of the iPad, i can't see it being functionally capable of testing trading systems for a few years yet...

CanOz


----------



## troyxlr8 (12 April 2013)

CanOz said:


> ahhh, no. While i am impressed by the processing capability of the iPad, i can't see it being functionally capable of testing trading systems for a few years yet...
> 
> CanOz




Lol, I know what you mean.. Perhaps I'm asking too much of the ipad 

Thanks...


----------

